# Are there any calling promotions going on these days?



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

I need to call regular phones. Unfortunately, I'm out of budget for my international calls this month, so I need some freebies if there are any you know of. Thank you


----------



## valediction (Apr 21, 2014)

If you don't mind the quality, then Libon has 60 minutes free promotion...


----------



## valediction (Apr 21, 2014)

well, the month's just in halfway. But I think you would use some apps on smartphone to save up. Currently it has Libon for 60 mins calling free but the connection is like hell. If you don't really want to waste your patience/anger, so you should try some cheap international calling apps like Global Call or Rebtel. I'm using Global Call, btw.


----------



## mk.hulk (May 9, 2014)

I don't have any extremely attractive promotion to offer. But there's this one from Global Call. It's a new international calling app but the calling quality is pretty good. Anyway the deal is if you charge 10 credits from this specific date, you can get 10 credits extra. Just download the app and check out their Facebook website, you will see all the details. I myself tried this deal yesterday and I just got my bonus money a few hours ago, so I think it is pretty legit.


----------



## olivetreez (May 30, 2013)

There's a lot to see online if you know where to look. I would say more than any one time promotional offers, you're better off using an app that has consistent cheap rates to the more expensive countries. Which country do you call most of the time? I call PH often, I'm just paying paying 0.09 per minute everytime.


----------



## valediction (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, it's already June. But I think you would use some apps on smartphone to save up. Currently it has Libon for 60 mins calling free but when I try to call to my friends in UK, the connection is like hell. 
@mr.hulk: are you saying that if I buy credits from Global Call, I'll get double? Is it the link that you mentioned: www.globalcall-1plus1.com ?


----------

